

Ask HN: Rate this startup - freestyl3r
http://thoughttrail.com/

======
pedalpete
I completely agree with the comments on design, but ignoring that for now.

I'm not completely sure you've done the best job explaining what you are
doing.

'So you don't have to mess with your browser in the heat of a conversation',
my first thought is 'So instead, i have to mess with this other application,
download it, and figure out how to use it, and hope it does what I want, when
I know I have a perfectly good choice of browsers.'

What problem are you really solving?

Now I realize that you are making connections between web-searches, and topics
in the conversation, but is that something that people are willing to provide
data on? Wouldn't you be monitoring conversations for keywords to accomplish
this task?

------
hajrice
It took me 1 second to leave the website. The design is just horrible(with all
due respect :D). I suggest you make the website with a simple statement, I
want to know what the hell this website does without having to read all the
text.

My suggestion is that you grab yourself a neat "Coming Soon page" from a
template.

~~~
hajrice
Check this out, it might come in handy: <http://www.furtzdesigns.com/under/>

